
Is Google Search Down? - dlhavema
All the results I get:<p>Server Error
We&#x27;re sorry but it appears that there has been an internal server error while processing your request. Our engineers have been notified and are working to resolve the issue.
Please try again later.
======
rzzzwilson
20 minutes after the original post, still down with the same response to "old
western town in pheonix". Works for other queries. Too early to be an April 1
joke. Odd.

------
dlhavema
Just thi search fails "old western town in pheonix" others are fine.

~~~
dragonwriter
Also fails on "old western town phoenix" but not "old western town on phoenix"
and not on either of the failing searches with double quotes aroubd them as
the search term. Also not on "old western town phoenix az" or "old western
town phoenix Arizona".

And while back and forth testing it now seems to work even with the previously
failing terms, but it's really slow for them.

